

ESLint – The pluggable linting utility for JavaScript - tilt
http://eslint.org/

======
hippich
Also, I keep repeating myself, but make sure to check
[http://ternjs.net](http://ternjs.net)

~~~
skrebbel
wow, that looks pretty awesome. any experiences here on HN on using Ternjs for
production work?

~~~
hippich
i am using it with VIM while code. It is helper, so I don't see anything that
would prevent you from using it while code. If you thought about incorporating
it into deploy process - i don't have that kind of experience.

------
hippich
Can't give any practical example, but i find eslint more pleasant to use to
the point where i am using for any new project. Also, it comes with many
useful rules out of the box, like one, which make sure you take care of `err`
in callback.

------
nailer
Anyone familiar with eslint want to give a practical comparison of eslint and
jshint?

~~~
antouank
I'm using ESLint for all my projects for the last year. I find it much easier
to customize ( you can write your own rules ) And because it uses the Esprima
parser, it's easier to integrate other things like JSX or ES6.

Check out an older intro by Zakas
[http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/07/16/introducing-
eslint/](http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/07/16/introducing-eslint/)

( Also I think it's a bit faster than JSHint/JSLint ).

~~~
jstayton
There's a section in the README about speed:
[https://github.com/eslint/eslint#how-does-eslint-
performance...](https://github.com/eslint/eslint#how-does-eslint-performance-
compare-to-jshint)

"ESLint is slower than JSHint, usually 2-3x slower on a single file. This is
because ESLint uses Espree to construct an AST before it can evaluate your
code whereas JSHint evaluates your code as it's being parsed. The speed is
also based on the number of rules you enable; the more rules you enable, the
slower the process.

Despite being slower, we believe that ESLint is fast enough to replace JSHint
without causing significant pain."

~~~
mmgutz
I do javascript full stack and use eslint + vim for many hours/day. I don't
notice the slowness. It may be one of those benchmarks that doesn't translate
to real world productivity. Eslint has more rules than JSHint, easier to
configure (errors display the rule name) and more accurate.

The real competition is JSCS.

------
bytasv
I'm also using it but only on a side project. The primary reason for choosing
ESLint over the other two is ability to create your own rules.

I think that whatever style rule You set you should be able to add rule for
that or else nobody will care about it.

Talking about other two: \- JSLint - is too restricted (heard many calling it
too Crockfordish) in many cases and You don't have much control on how one
should write code \- JSHint is much like JSLint but with a much more options
to customise how You want to write Your code

------
TheAceOfHearts
ES6 support doesn't seem complete yet, otherwise I'd totally be using it! I
tried using it with 6to5 this past weekend, but espree is still missing some
features. They've been moving really quickly, though! Relevant issue:
[https://github.com/eslint/espree/issues/10](https://github.com/eslint/espree/issues/10)

------
brendanib
I've been using this for a few months now and it's amazing. They're moving
crazy fast to support ES6 features, and the interface for writing a new rule
is great.

